# fastest growing plant for privacy screen



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a cabin in WV that will one day be my home, There is a house very close to mine. For some reason they built the two houses on the farthest edges of each property so they are very close. I need a fast growing privacy screen the will not get real bushy since I do want to be able to walk around that side of the house. 

I need somthing that will get tall FAST!!! The daughter seems to enjoy sitting on the second story deck with her camera taking pictures and video of me everytime I am working on that side of the house. I was thinking of bamboo but I do not want it to take over the whole place. I was also thinking arborvitae since I can buy some 5 foot trees for about 30.00 each but I guess it would still take several years for them to get tall enough to block out the second story deck especially since I am only there 4-5 times a year and can not water them regulary.

I avoid doing anything on the side of the house just to avoid being watched


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking to do the same thing. I'm leaning towards the leyland cypress, planted @ 8' centers. My nephew did this at his place, he bought 5 gallon size @$20 apiece (approx.4-5' tall). In four years, they've grown to 14-15' tall and have completely filled in (great privacy).

Just the other day I found a local farmer (craigslist) offering up 3 gallon pots for $8 each.

I'm in no hurry and need a bunch, so I think I found mine


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

If you're not there much the first year after planting then pretty much any fast growing tree is going to be a gamble. If a drought strikes and you can't get there to water you may just end up losing every tree. Besides, to get the ultimate height of any fast growing tree during the first few years requires frequent watering, unless you get lucky with plenty of rain. Sounds like you already realize that.

Leyland cypress and arborvitae both can be heavily infested with bagworms. If you're not there to pick them off by hand or spray, they can also set back your privacy screening efforts. Some people get lucky in this respect. Or unlucky, however you wish to look at it. Bagworms here seem to enjoy the Green Giant arborvitae more than the Leyland Cypress. I picked off probably 50 or more bagworms just last year on a short row of Green Giants, whereas the leyland cypress had maybe two or three total.

You mention not wanting a bushy tree or plant. Both of those trees can get quite "bushy". You can shear them, but it isn't going to be pretty IMHO. Even with the pest problem, I still prefer the Green Giants over the leyland cypress.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

How does red tip photinia do in your area? Some varieties grow to 25' tall within 4-5 years (maybe less if well watered and taken care of). They can be sheared to about 6' wide and still look good.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh dear, fastest privacy screen I can think of is a big, tall fence. I would feel very uncomfortable about a neighbor taking pictures of me! Is it possible she is an avid bird watcher? I guess the only tree that springs to mind for me is the arborvitae, too. Good luck!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

blynn said:


> Oh dear, fastest privacy screen I can think of is a big, tall fence. I would feel very uncomfortable about a neighbor taking pictures of me! Is it possible she is an avid bird watcher? I guess the only tree that springs to mind for me is the arborvitae, too. Good luck!


She is not a bird watcher unless there is always a bird on my shoulder, she does not try to hide it at all. From her second story window and balcony she will stand there with her arm extended and follow me with the camera.

I would say something but she is in her teens and since I am not there all the time I do not want to take a chance on having the house vandalized or anything. I would love to do a tall fence but it would have to be about 12-14 feet tall. I planted six arborvitae on the opposite side of the property about two springs ago and they all lived but have only grown about two feet.

There is a place close to me that has some bamboo growing and I think it might be clumping because it has not spread very much. I could probable go dig up some ten foot plants to replant down there. I only need to block about a 30 foot long area

Edit: Looks are not that important right now, I am a private person and I just need somthing to block her out at least partially


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

If she is a teen chances are she will be moving soon? Maybe her parents need to be invited to dinner? Get to know them. If that is not what you can do. Good fortune to ya.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I talk to the parents everythime I am down there. The mother seems a bit odd, she talks real nice to me and I was telling her that I wanted to fence the whole place, later that night I heard her yelling to other people how I was putting up a fence and it must be nice to have plenty of money (which I dont). The father helped me move a lot of building material and hauled trash to the dump for me, he is about the nicest guy you could meet but he moved out last year after the wife hit him.

It is a very poor area and the the girl is 16 i think so I really do not want to deal with that for several years.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Look for columnar type arborvitae. Some are quite narrow. $$$ for big ones and several years for the height you need.

Steel pipe, tall, without the chainlink fence, several dutchman's pipe. Again several years.


Even hybrid poplar are on the several year plan.

Maybe the kid just got a new camera...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Steel pipe and trumpet vine. Couple of years and that trumpet vine will get past 20 feet tall. You might have to run some lateral wire around and between the posts to give the vine something to wrap around on it's way up.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm inclined to believe the pair of them are mentally unstable. If the husband left because the wife is violent, and the 16 yo is so bored she videos everything you do outside there is something wrong over there.

How about moving the bamboo and also doing a quick and dirty pole and wire fence. On the fence any vining plant will work, maybe something like honey suckle?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Put up a tall trellis and plant hops, grapes, trumpet vines, or kiwi fruit.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not think a trellis will work because they are always on the second story balcony so it would have to be about 15 feet tall to block them out. I know a place I can dig up somt 15 foot tall bamboo but I do not want it spreading everywhere. What if I burried rubbermaid containers with holes then planted bamboo in that? I was thinking some bamboo then arborvitae and rotate back and forth, the bamboo would help right away and then I could get rid of it once the trees got big enough to block them out


----------



## jeremynj (Jun 29, 2011)

My vote is for bamboo as well. When it is tall, vine plants will grow up it for even better coverage. So what if it spreads? Just harvest for the rods once in a while.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't know what this is but I cut it to the ground two years ago and its 9 ft high since.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was just worried about it spreading into the neighbors yard and have them complain


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I learned this year at disney world there is a variety of bamboo that does not "take over" it stays in clumps and grows really really fast. I didn't get the name of it but you can do a search for it. I did a quick one and found the following nurseries:
Bamboo Plants - Clumping Bamboo Plants | Running Bamboo Plants - Willis Orchard Company

and
Bamboo Choices: six different categories


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> How does red tip photinia do in your area? Some varieties grow to 25' tall within 4-5 years (maybe less if well watered and taken care of). They can be sheared to about 6' wide and still look good.


photinia has disease problems in my area- leyland cypress does as well- something to check into before you commit to a plant


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

TNHermit said:


> I don't know what this is but I cut it to the ground two years ago and its 9 ft high since.


forsythia


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If she is photographing you and video taping you she is breaking the law in most if not all states. Talk to her parents about the invasion of privacy and the fact that it's illegal. 

Poplar is a very fast growing tree it might work for a privacy screen.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't know how well Rose of Sharon does in your area, and not sure how high they get, but they grow fast and reseed themselves in some cases.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Randy Rooster said:


> forsythia



Thanks. Never knew and never took the time to find out  just happen to have had the experience and the photo handy


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

A place about 40 miles from me has 5-7 foot arborvitae growing in a field for 15.00 each that I will have to dig up, another place has 6 foot emerald grren ones that they dig and wrap in burlap for 25.00 or 6-7 foot pyramid arbs for 25.00

Would it be better to spend the extra money and get the ones that are already dug, I think I will start with five trees. If I get the already dug ones which is bettter the emerald green or pyramid

Just found another place about 45 miles away that 6 foot green giant arbs for 25.00


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Randy Rooster said:


> forsythia


Oh, thank you! I have two of those too, and I didn't know what they were. They are in bloom right now, really pretty! And they do grow fast, we are trimming them constantly as they're at the foot of our walkway by the sidewalk.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

There is a bunch of forsynthia growing in the woods across from my house, I had bought a thing of root hormone and was thinking about planting them since they would be free. Maybe an arborvitae then a forsynthia then and arborvite then go the whole way down roatating. I would live to use something edible but I dont know of anything that would grow fast besides vines


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, how about hops? Hops grows really fast, and if you use the right variety you can use it to brew beer. I think you can use it for tea, also. Some people cut and eat the shoots in the spring and eat them like asparagus-again, depending on the variety.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought Hops was a vine type thing that needs a trellis, I need it to get to 15 feet and I really do not want to have to build a 15 foot tall trellis. I also do not want it to look like I am trying to block them out, I would not care if I lived there but I do not want to make her made and have all my windows knocked out while I am gone.

It really sucks that their house is so close, on the other side of me the other house is across a large drainage ditch and about 500 yards away so they do not bother me. Behind me is all mountain and no houses. I always dread walking on that side of the house to do anything when I know there will be a picture taken and I have to see them dump leftovers off the second story balcony onto the ground for their dog to eat.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Honestly I'd try to sell and buy better property somewhere else..... Nothing is gonna make you feel completely safe around people that unstable.


----------



## Guilt Trip (May 1, 2008)

What ever you do , Keep your pants on !!!
I sometimes just drop my earthy garden britches when their soaked from my garden micro watering sprayer heads. I turn on when pulling weeds in central Florida "It's HOT" and this is the only way I will pull weeds when it's hot. 
That Family may need another Daddy to beat up, If they beat the one that loved them it ANT no telling what plans they may have for you. Remember never be alone with a crazy person. 
Back To Plants,Trees or Vines .
My first thought was Confederate Jasmine, boy that stuff growes quick but I don't know if it will climb high enough.Good Luck Grady 

The true" Red Neck Way" burn them out or buy them out, ?


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

It is easy to increase the number of forsythia you have. They will start from cuttings or you can dig extra branches from the ground or just lay a branch down on the ground (don't cut it off) and it will root and send up new plants all along the branch. I took a start (a couple of branches off a plant if I remember right) and did all of those things and it didn't take long before I had a totally screened patio area. Even in the winter there were enough branches to make a fairly good view block. They are so beautiful when they bloom. But I am not sure that they will get to the 15 feet height you are wanting. Mine were more like 9 to 10 feet high.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I would talk to the Mom first. If that doesn't work would Virginia Creepers work? Those are pretty.

http://davesgarden.com/guides/pf/go/1695/

Apparently some people can be allergic to it though.


----------

